# Troy-Bilt Briggs & Stratton 675 mower is smoking



## pianonana (Apr 13, 2008)

Our relatively new mower (bought last August, 2007 has started smoking. Checked the oil, and it shows full when turned on, needs more when turned off. Can anyone offer suggestions about what is needed to stop the motor from smoking?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Does it continue to smoke after it's been run a while? (30mins+)


----------



## pianonana (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes! Yesterday my husband drained the old oil, put in new oil and it started up but soon started puffing the same way.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Well right off, on a new engine there's only a few things that could happen to make it smoke, but since you just changed the oil I'd be inclined to think that it's either overfilled or it was tipped too far and got oil somewhere where it shouldn't go.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

IF you are losing oil like that, and going down by where it should be empty, then it may be seals that have gone bad over the time when it wasn't being used. This is more of an extrem being it is only 1 year old, but if it is losing a lot of oil and you are careful when you add oil and make sure none is spilled then this is the only other thing I can think of. If you bought it and put it away for the winter then I think sitting without oil can possibly do that, but it isn't a year old yet, you may want to just go with warrenty if it still has.


----------

